# ABC Renewals and Pickups



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I don't think this is their complete list and I haven't seen anything on cancellations yet.

Renewed: Agents of SHIELD, Resurrection, Grey's Anatomy, Once Upon a Time, Scandal, Castle, and Revenge

Picked Up: The Whispers, Agent Carter, How to Get Away with Murder, American Crime, Galavant, Manhattan Love Story, Selfie, Forever


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Nothing about Nashville yet, but Deadline:Hollywood thinks that because that's a ABC Studios/Lionsgate co-production that it may be announced separately. Personally, I'm betting against it being renewed, unfortunately.

Edit: then again, ABC's are still trickling out. "The Goldbergs" just got renewed. (http://www.deadline.com/2014/05/abc-renews-the-goldbergs-for-second-season/)


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Goldberg's picked up for Season 2.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Azlen said:


> Also nothing about any of their comedies yet. Hoping for a Goldbergs renewal.


See my edit to the post above yours.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Which of those pick ups are 1/2 hour comedies?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> See my edit to the post above yours.


Saw that and edited my post.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> Which of those pick ups are 1/2 hour comedies?


Manhattan Love Story and Selfie


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Well, there were cancellations already, e.g. that show that was on Sunday nights a few months ago about the photographer and the mob guy...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

And in the biggest shock of the night, Modern Family was also renewed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Deadline also says The Middle will be back.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The Neighbors, Mixology, Trophy Wife, and Suburgatory all likely cancelled.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

laria said:


> Manhattan Love Story and Selfie


Thanks

Probably means Trophy Wife will be gone


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Azlen said:


> I don't think this is their complete list and I haven't seen anything on cancellations yet.
> 
> Renewed: Agents of SHIELD, *Resurrection,* Grey's Anatomy, Once Upon a Time, Scandal, Castle, and Revenge
> 
> Picked Up: The Whispers, Agent Carter, How to Get Away with Murder, American Crime, Galavant, Manhattan Love Story, Selfie, Forever


Well, at least we should be able to find out why all the returnees are coming back. And what the gov'ment will do to them.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I liked Mixology a lot. It would have been fun to see it renewed with a totally different cast of characters.

Suburgatory I watched occasionally, but enjoyed it when I did watch.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> The Neighbors, Mixology, Trophy Wife, and Suburgatory all likely cancelled.


Bummer about Suburgatory.  Although last season was not as good as the first season. I'm still pretty behind on this season... I think I've only watched 2 or 3.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I liked Mixology a lot. It would have been fun to see it renewed with a totally different cast of characters.
> 
> Suburgatory I watched occasionally, but enjoyed it when I did watch.


My wife and I recently discovered Mixology purely by chance. We were watching one of our regular shows, and then Mixology came on after. Since I pad every recording, we happened to catch the first few minutes of the pilot. We were intrigued enough to start watching it on Hulu, and it's been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's a surprise  Modern Family gets renew for a 6th season.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Here's a surprise  Modern Family gets renew for a 6th season.


So glad. Still the funniest show on TV, IMHO...


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

The only shows we watch on ABC thankfully are renewed.

*Goldbergs
Castle
Modern Family.*

I have no real interest in the other offerings or renewals.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> The Neighbors, Mixology, Trophy Wife, and Suburgatory all likely cancelled.


I watch three of the four (not Mixology). TW and The Neighbors are very underrated. Suburgatory was better the first two seasons, but I think it ran it's course.

Funny, during the last episode of The Neighbors they broke the "4th wall" (I think that's the expression) and talked about, in character that the show was probably going to get canceled and perhaps it could land on ABC Family.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Did not like Agents of SHIELD but really enjoyed the Marvel One-Shot Agent Carter. Hope the series can match that.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I think S.H.I.E.L.D. has picked up this last half of the season. I read an article somewhere that talked about how they had to kinda kill some time before they could start doing the tie-in with Captain America.

I tried The Neighbors for a few episodes the first season, but I just could not get into it. I have been recording Trophy Wife, mostly for Bradley Whitford, but I have only watched a few episodes of it. I thought that what I watched was ok... not great. Mixology I also recorded but have not started watching yet. 

My backlog on comedies this season is ginormous... Modern Family (15), Suburgatory (10), Trophy Wife (19), The Goldbergs (21), and Mixology (11) just on ABC alone! Plus The Millers (21), Growing Up Fisher (10), The Mindy Project (19), About a Boy (10), New Girl (22), Mike & Molly (12), 2 Broke Girls (21), The Crazy Ones (19), and Mom (22).  Plus I had all of Enlisted on there but I deleted it last week because there was just too much. I need to figure out if I am going to do the same with any of the rest, or start streaming those instead of Netflix at the gym.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/05/09/trophy-wife-mixology-neighbors-canceled/

Official now on Trophy Wife, Mixology, and The Neighbors. No word on Suburgatory, though.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

laria said:


> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/05/09/trophy-wife-mixology-neighbors-canceled/
> 
> Official now on Trophy Wife, Mixology, and The Neighbors. No word on Suburgatory, though.


Sad about Trophy Wife. For the life of me could not figure out why they never put it after Modern Family. Seemed a natural match.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Sad about Trophy Wife. For the life of me could not figure out why they never put it after Modern Family. Seemed a natural match.


Agree. I really liked it. Had a great vibe, and the interaction between Trophy Wife and the exes was very well done. Kids were all fun too.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

laria said:


> Bummer about Suburgatory.  Although last season was not as good as the first season. I'm still pretty behind on this season... I think I've only watched 2 or 3.


I really like this show. Someone else around here called it the "Cute Show". That is exactly what it is. Too bad it won't be back.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've seen nothing that says Suburgatory is cancelled. Doesn't mean it won't, but don't jump the gun.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

My heart won't be broken, but I will miss Trophy Wife.

As for Suburgatory, I can see how its continuance might be limited but I would also miss this one. That Dalia character, who made me cringe in the beginning, has become a favorite character.

Suburgatory little spoiler -



Spoiler



As for George and Dallas, maybe if they are going to end the show they will marry them off or something, since they were looking kind of 'together' again in the end of the most recent episode.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Suburgatory has now been officially canceled.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Dancing with the Stars, The Bachelor, Shark Tank and America's Funniest Home Videos are also coming back.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

I wrote my first impressions of most of the new ABC drama pick-ups on my blog about TV and running (my twin obsessions). I think "The Whispers" sounds really goofy and will probably be a disaster, but I might check it out anyway. "How to Get Away With Murder" sounds like "Beverly Hills 90210" in law school, but I teach law so I might have to watch it.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Galavant looks like something that could get canceled early. A musical, comedy, fairytale... Really?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks ABC for helping me clean up my Season Pass list


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Azlen said:


> Suburgatory has now been officially canceled.


Drat. Thanks for the update.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Still nothing on Nashville... really getting the impression that it is a goner.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Doggie Bear said:


> I wrote my first impressions of most of the new ABC drama pick-ups on my blog about TV and running (my twin obsessions). I think "The Whispers" sounds really goofy and will probably be a disaster, but I might check it out anyway. "How to Get Away With Murder" sounds like "Beverly Hills 90210" in law school, but I teach law so I might have to watch it.


"The Whispers" is based on a short story by Ray Bradbury entitled "Zero Hour". A very short story, as in about eight pages long. It'll be interesting to see how they stretch it out to a season (or more).


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Is it just me or is it odd that all of these canceled/renewed announcements are coming out the week before the TV upfronts - isn't that when we used to find all this out, as the networks unveiled their fall line-ups? I don't remember all these announcements coming out before that week. Seems odd. 

Oh well. I read that Resurrection got renewed and I think that and SHEILD are the only shows I watch on ABC so I'm good. Hopefully some of there new comedies are good - I'm still missing Happy Endings and Apartment 23 



(bring back Happy Endings!!!)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The upfronts is when they unveil the slotted schedule to the advertisers. They have to have all the contracts for the shows in place before that point, which means this week.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> The upfronts is when they unveil the slotted schedule to the advertisers. They have to have all the contracts for the shows in place before that point, which means this week.


I know but all these announcements used to come out during the upfronts. It used to be an exciting week for TV nerds like myself.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I know but all these announcements used to come out during the upfronts. It used to be an exciting week for TV nerds like myself.


Probably better to get it out of the way before the Upfronts, so the Upfronts are positive stuff, instead of 1/2 cancellations, 1/2 new shows.

-smak-


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

As far as my memory goes, we used to know most of the cancellations and renewals before the upfronts. There always were a handful of "bubble shows" that were left with uncertain futures until they were announced at the upfronts though. That's one thing that's changed recently, that there are very few (if any) uncertains... looking at Zap2it/TV By The Numbers' list, we pretty much know the future of just about everything at this point.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I really liked The Neighbors. Guess I was in the minority.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Nashville renewed for a 22-episode season, and apparently to remain filming in Nashville.

http://www.deadline.com/2014/05/nashville-renewed-season-3-abc/


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Nashville renewed for a 22-episode season, and apparently to remain filming in Nashville.
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2014/05/nashville-renewed-season-3-abc/


:up::up::up:


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Azlen said:


> Dancing with the Stars, The Bachelor, Shark Tank and America's Funniest Home Videos are also coming back.


Oh joy.

My excitement is contained.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I think a lot of the early show reviews scared away any potential audience for The Trophy Wife. What's ironic about that is that Trophy Wife is the only show I've ever seen on both the ten best and ten worst new shows of any upcoming season.

The wife and I both liked The Neighbors. Once they got past indoctrinating the aliens to every new holiday that came along it was an extremely funny show. Toks Olagundoye (aka Jackie Joyner-Kersee) was an absolute hoot when they let her cut loose. I think it lost shares because it just wasn't lowbrow enough for most viewers.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> I really liked The Neighbors. Guess I was in the minority.


Maybe but count me in, too. And some of my coworkers.

Might be for the best. Eventually, it was going to run out of ideas.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

My IMHOs on ABC...

Suburgatory -- watched religiously at first. Then veered off to rampant silliness, even more than usual. Stopped watching after 2-3 eps this year.

Super Fun Night -- I actually enjoyed this. Started slow, probably lost too many viewers in first 2-4 eps, but once the writers learned their characters, it actually became a sweet, funny show. The roommates were funny; I think the weird triangle love dynamics between Kimmie, Richard & Kendall also helped doom it.

The Neighbors -- I'll never forget how I started this show. Deleted it halfway thru the pilot, then remembered my vow to at least watch sitcom pilots all the way thru. Totally changed my mind after a full watch, and ended up falling in love with this show. Funny characters, and had a sorta Community-like meta view of sitcoms threaded throughout the series. Will miss it.

Trophy Wife -- Similar to Suburgatory, started strong, but ended up losing me with too many sub-par episodes. Lots of "A"s, but too many "B-"s.

Any show not mentioned either I didn't watch, or killed so quickly I have no opinions. I am glad to see The Goldberg's renewed.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Move right along nothing to see here


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah for Nashville--boo for Trophy Wife--I liked it better than the Millers or the Goldbergs.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> My IMHOs on ABC... Suburgatory -- watched religiously at first. Then veered off to rampant silliness, even more than usual. Stopped watching after 2-3 eps this year. Super Fun Night -- I actually enjoyed this. Started slow, probably lost too many viewers in first 2-4 eps, but once the writers learned their characters, it actually became a sweet, funny show. The roommates were funny; I think the weird triangle love dynamics between Kimmie, Richard & Kendall also helped doom it. The Neighbors -- I'll never forget how I started this show. Deleted it halfway thru the pilot, then remembered my vow to at least watch sitcom pilots all the way thru. Totally changed my mind after a full watch, and ended up falling in love with this show. Funny characters, and had a sorta Community-like meta view of sitcoms threaded throughout the series. Will miss it. Trophy Wife -- Similar to Suburgatory, started strong, but ended up losing me with too many sub-par episodes. Lots of "A"s, but too many "B-"s. Any show not mentioned either I didn't watch, or killed so quickly I have no opinions. I am glad to see The Goldberg's renewed.


Agree mostly on suburgatory. It lost its way with the love story/move in.

Hated super fun night from the beginning. I am not a fan of comedy that is derived only from the lead being a loser.

Neighbors I sort of liked in the beginning but was cautious. Loved it. Just the right amount of absurdity. Lots of self-poking and fourth wall breakage.

Trophy Wife, I'm the opposite of you. I think it is still getting better. Decent to start and really funny now.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Agree mostly on suburgatory. It lost its way with the love story/move in.


Yeah, I hated that whole storyline last season, and it is why I've had a hard time getting back into things this season even though I know it is done.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

laria said:


> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/05/09/trophy-wife-mixology-neighbors-canceled/
> 
> Official now on Trophy Wife, Mixology, and The Neighbors. No word on Suburgatory, though.


Too bad about Mixology. I love Vanessa Lengies.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

ABC has also renewed Last Man Standing and picked up Cristela and Fresh off the Boat. All come from 20th Century Fox so I'm sure it was a package negotiation.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Azlen said:


> ABC has also renewed Last Man Standing and picked up Cristela and Fresh off the Boat. All come from 20th Century Fox so I'm sure it was a package negotiation.


I'm glad that LMS is coming back. Sorry to see The Neighbors cancelled though. The two shows made a nice little Friday night package that I really enjoyed.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Neighbors I sort of liked in the beginning but was cautious. Loved it. Just the right amount of absurdity. Lots of self-poking and* fourth wall breakage*.
> 
> Trophy Wife, I'm the opposite of you. I think it is still getting better. Decent to start and really funny now.


"fourth wall breakage". That's the phrase I was looking for. :up:

I heard the same about Trophy Wife from lots of people, that it had upped its game. And 'twere it renewed, I *might* have tried it again. Alas...


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm glad that LMS is coming back.


Me too. It's pure Tim Allen but he and the rest of the cast hit those numbers right on the button. Always funny. And we were at a college graduation yesterday and when they introduced one of the speakers, who had gradutated from THE Ohio State Univerisity, I broke up.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Doggie Bear said:


> I wrote my first impressions of most of the new ABC drama pick-ups on my blog about TV and running (my twin obsessions). I think "The Whispers" sounds really goofy and will probably be a disaster, but I might check it out anyway. "How to Get Away With Murder" sounds like "Beverly Hills 90210" in law school, but I teach law so I might have to watch it.


There was an excellent TV series in the 70's about students in law school called "The Paper Chase" which featured the venerable John Houseman. Unfortunately it was cancelled after 1 season (imdb says it was picked up on Showtime for a few more season). I would love to see a reboot of the show, if they could match the calibre of the acting in the original production.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

javabird said:


> There was an excellent TV series in the 70's about students in law school called "The Paper Chase" which featured the venerable John Houseman. Unfortunately it was cancelled after 1 season (imdb says it was picked up on Showtime for a few more season). I would love to see a reboot of the show, if they could match the calibre of the acting in the original production.


It was based on the movie of the same name from 1973, also starring Houseman. Odd that they waited 5 years to turn it into a series. The series also moved to Showtime in 1983, where it ran for 3 more years.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> The Neighbors, Mixology, Trophy Wife, and Suburgatory all likely cancelled.


Bummer that these were cancelled. I really enjoyed all of them except maybe Suburgatory this season.

Really happy about Nashville, though. Big guilty pleasure for me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I think a lot of the early show reviews scared away any potential audience for The Trophy Wife. What's ironic about that is that Trophy Wife is the only show I've ever seen on both the ten best and ten worst new shows of any upcoming season.
> 
> The wife and I both liked The Neighbors. Once they got past indoctrinating the aliens to every new holiday that came along it was an extremely funny show. Toks Olagundoye (aka Jackie Joyner-Kersee) was an absolute hoot when they let her cut loose. I think it lost shares because it just wasn't lowbrow enough for most viewers.


If you listened closely to the dialog, there was a lot of meta and inside jokes. It made me laugh on a weekly basis. Boo ABC.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Yeah, I hated that whole storyline last season, and it is why I've had a hard time getting back into things this season even though I know it is done.


I kind of agree. I never liked the romance last year, because I never thought it worked. The show, at it's best, was about the city girl dealing with suburban stereotypes. They kind of veered away from that last season, and tried to bring it back this season, but it was starting to lose me.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I kind of agree. I never liked the romance last year, because I never thought it worked. The show, at it's best, was about the city girl dealing with suburban stereotypes. They kind of veered away from that last season, and tried to bring it back this season, but it was starting to lose me.


Yes, I could not really put my finger on what was annoying me about it last year with the romance, but reading this I realize... there was too much stuff about adults. I fell in love with the show mostly because of the storylines with the kids, although I did enjoy the country club storylines with George and Noah, too.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Suburgatory -- watched religiously at first. Then veered off to rampant silliness, even more than usual. Stopped watching after 2-3 eps this year.
> 
> Super Fun Night -- I actually enjoyed this. Started slow, probably lost too many viewers in first 2-4 eps, but once the writers learned their characters, it actually became a sweet, funny show. The roommates were funny; I think the weird triangle love dynamics between Kimmie, Richard & Kendall also helped doom it.
> 
> ...


I liked all of those, except The Neighbors. Super Fun Night, I think I even cancelled my SP at one point.. I *don't* really like the main actress, but the rest of the cast was entertaining, and I guess I kind of got used to her.

Suburgatory & Trophy Wife, I *really* liked. Maybe I've asked it in other threads and forgotten, but has anybody read the original Suburgatory book?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> It was based on the movie of the same name from 1973, also starring Houseman. Odd that they waited 5 years to turn it into a series. The series also moved to Showtime in 1983, where it ran for 3 more years.


Kind of ironic since now we've gone WAY longer than 5 years in many cases recently. (OK, "Fargo" isn't a remake/continuation, but we wouldn't know what it is without the name.. Plus Hannibal, Bates Motel, and probably a zillion others I am forgetting.)

That would probably make a good thread in the general discussion area: What was the first movie to become a TV series, and vice versa. I know there was a Casablanca series at some point..


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I really liked Suburgatory in the beginning, but I grew tired of it sometime last season. Alan Tudyk is one of my favorite actors, but I always felt like he was above this show.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

castle spoiler:


Spoiler



It's a damn good thing Castle was renewed for another season, because tonight's season finale would have really sucked as a series finale.


----------

